# holes holes everywhere!



## Jeff W (Aug 20, 2014)

Do you have a pickup truck? if so, drive around and look for some construction sites, or road construction and ask what they are going to do with all the dirt they dig out (they generally haul it off if its not top soil), if they have a loader they may dump a bunch of that fill dirt in your truck bed for free, then just get a shovel and fill the holes in, use something heavy to tamp the dirt down tight so it don't settle later. 
As far as the sink hole, don't have a clue, I probably would not worry about it but that's just me. I see a horse avoiding it anyhow.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

How big is the sinkhole? Is it a real sinkhole or just where an old tree used to be and is now hollowed out? (My BF has several spots that look like sinkholes that were caused by tree roots rotting underground and then the ground collapsed in on it, making it look like a sinkhole.

Yup, your best bet is to search for free fill dirt to fill in the areas. You can go to road sites as suggested or you can search Craigslist for fill dirt ads in your area, most are free, and some will even deliver for a small fee.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We keep a supply of long limbs that we have cleaned up and drop them in the holes with flagging tape streamers so they are visible until we fill ours. We also have a dedicated spot as a dump site for fill dirt so if we run across any that we can haul or can be delivered it is readily available when we have time.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have squirrel and rabbit holes in my pastures. We fill them full of dirt and can go out in 2 hrs and there is the hole. We have used gopher bombs etc, they just do not go away. the horses have learned to how avoid them. even running full out, the avoid the holes.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

First and foremost, do you have an agreement in writing as to how long you can use the pasture? I'm envisioning him deciding to put up his house as soon as you get the pasture fixed up...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

We have a few of those rotted tree root sink holes in our yard. I just called the county maintenance yard and they brought out a dump truck of rock and dirt to fill it. No cost.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whatever you fill the holes with be sure to fill them high enough that there's a mound on top, as high as you can. Even if you tamp it the fill will settle with rain and frost. In Alberta, gophers moved into my horse's pasture where she was boarded. The entire edge of the hill was riddled with holes and the owner was afraid the weight of the horse would cause the ground to cave in with her possible fracturing a leg. He bo't a weasel and turned it loose. A weasel will kill and kill without eating. What gophers remained moved out. Weasel moved on to the neighbors as he had the same problem,


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, as saddlebag mentioned, mound the fill, it will level out faster than you think. Also, if a hose can reach the area, fill a layer and wet it, trample it down, repeat. Having soil at field capacity moisture (wet but not dripping) is when it compacts most efficiently.


----------

